# The Last Thing You Want to See on Craigslist



## Doc

From the 'Dear Prudence' archives:   

from: http://www.slate.com/articles/life/dear_prudence/2013/12/dear_prudence_the_best_letters_of_2013.html

Dear Prudence,
In the summer of 2011 my wife and I purchased a top-of-the-line Jopen vibrator. We used it a few times and were just beginning to really integrate it into our sex lives when my wife died suddenly of a heart attack. (The vibrator had nothing to do with that.) Now, more than a year later, I've begun to date again. I've met a woman with an open mind, and I'm thinking she might be interested in using the vibrator. But I'm not sure how, or whether, to suggest it. Is it creepy to offer a dead woman's vibrator to someone else? And if so what else can I do with it? Sell it on Craigslist? It's an expensive piece of equipment, barely used, and it should be employed (and loved) once again. All of my wife's other major possessions found wonderful new homes with dear friends of hers. But then again, a vibrator's got a different—well, vibe about it. Sell it, toss it, or share it?

—Oscillating

Dear Oscillating,
Talk about a buzz kill. I can’t even imagine raising the idea of asking your new squeeze to party with a vibrator “loved” by your late wife. Even if you’ve cleaned it off with Antibacterial Toy Cleaning Spray, this suggestion is going to cause unnecessary friction. I understand there is a piece of equipment, one permanently attached to you, that has been washed and used again with your new love. But paradoxically, intimate inanimate objects can feel more personal, and sharing certain ones would likely make anyone shudder. If just before her death your wife had bought a $140 [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0085RZLVI/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0085RZLVI&linkCode=as2&tag=slatmaga-20"]Philips Sonicare HX6932[/ame]/10 electric toothbrush, offering it to your girlfriend would make her gag. The Vanity by  [ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KS2CZ4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B004KS2CZ4&linkCode=as2&tag=slatmaga-20"]Jopen[/ame] is also $140, comes in magenta, and its motor is apparently so powerful that when the user comes she’s probably magenta herself. But imagine trying to explain to your girlfriend that your wife only had a short time to enjoy her Jopen before her heart gave out—unrelated to the use of this equipment. There’s the rub: you don’t actually want to have that conversation. As for selling it on Craigslist, yes it’s possible that could find the vibrator a new home. But I would not want to meet the kind of person who would ring my bell in order to get a used vibrator. I understand you consider your Jopen investment-grade, but sometimes expenses just can’t be recouped.

—Prudie


----------



## 300 H and H




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Toss it in the garbage your neighbor will find ity when he go's to the dump. this happened to a friend of mine once. he had a big wife with some big needs ,so she ordered a big red toy .when it arrived it was apparently too big so it was tossed with all her junk mail  that could be used to id who it belonged to. the next day their neighbor came back from the land fill and was laughing, and saying you wouldn't believe what I brought back from the dump today.


----------



## bczoom

Snowtrac Nome said:


> Toss it in the garbage your neighbor will find ity when he go's to the dump. this happened to a friend of mine once. he had a big wife with some big needs ,so she ordered a big red toy .when it arrived it was apparently too big so it was tossed with all her junk mail  that could be used to id who it belonged to. the next day their neighbor came back from the land fill and was laughing, and saying you wouldn't believe what I brought back from the dump today.


I just puked in my mouth a little.


----------



## Adillo303

> The Vanity by  Jopen is also $140, comes in magenta, and its motor is apparently so powerful that when the user comes she’s probably magenta herself.



Now THAT is funny.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ooooh the mental images.  Ooooh the horror,,,, the hmanities........TMI just before Christmas.


----------



## akmountaineer




----------



## Tractors4u

Fess up, who here clicked on the link to see what it looked like?


----------



## MrLiberty

Tractors4u said:


> Fess up, who here clicked on the link to see what it looked like?




I only clicked to read the article.......


----------



## Catavenger

Can it be repurposed as a jackhammer?


----------



## JEV

Tractors4u said:


> Fess up, who here clicked on the link to see what it looked like?



Not me.  I just wanted to view the comments.



> *Most Helpful Customer Reviews*
> 
> 90 of 95 people found the following review helpfulGet this one!
> By          Dot  Matrix     on June 3, 2012
> Verified Purchase            Durable, does what it says it can do, it is  worth the money...  Save yourself the grief of  cheap products... This  product has integrity.  Good for solo or partner play.  So good, I plan  to send it a card on Valentine's day.
> 
> As a couple we are  experiencing "ED" as a side effect of a necessary medication.  So, to  continue being playful in the bedroom we needed some aids.  This has  been an experience that has proved to be disheartening and a waste of  money.  Obviously, these are not returnable and I am glad there are no  refurbished units.  But be as that may, it makes buying a reliable  product very difficult because the shopper has to rely on the  manufacturer for integrity in their merchandise.  We have found that  this is not the case... Until Jopen!
> 
> Do yourself a favor &  try Jopen VR12/VR10.  They are pricey and it may not fit everyone's  anatomy, but they seem to have integrity in their products.  The  products do work, they are not fragile and they function as if someone  who actually cares has designed and manufactured them...  Good luck.
> 
> The VR12
> It vibrates (strong) and has shaft rotation which continues with good rotation strength after inserted.
> 9 ½ inches long
> 5 ¾ insertable
> 5 ¼ circumference
> additional stimulator ~ slug with antenna and a tongue.
> 
> (My  only con ~ The tongue, in my opinion, has too straight an edge and  instead of creating pleasure it is uncomfortable and makes one feel as  if they are being poked rather than caressed.)
> 
> The unit is soft and squishy to the touch
> Material has grip so it does not dislodge as the slippery plastic material does
> 
> The charge lasts a very long time.  And because it has a charger you will not spend a fortune on batteries.



Showed it to the wife...she called me a pig...I oink'd.


----------

